# Empire Builder 7 or 27?



## AJSpark

Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm a California resident and have regularly used only the Pacific Surfliner in the last 40 years. However, I'm headed to Michigan to accompany my mother's 92-year-old cousin on a train trip to Minnesota in mid-October.

My question is about the portion of the trip that will take us from Chicago to Minneapolis. When going to the booking page, it gives me a choice of either the Empire Builder 7 or the Empire Builder 27, same schedule but different rates. Am I to assume that the higher-priced rate includes some amenities not available at the lower rate? How can I find out what they are, to see if the rate hike is worth it? Any input would be most welcome!


----------



## MrFSS

AJSpark said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm a California resident and have regularly used only the Pacific Surfliner in the last 40 years. However, I'm headed to Michigan to accompany my mother's 92-year-old cousin on a train trip to Minnesota in mid-October.
> My question is about the portion of the trip that will take us from Chicago to Minneapolis. When going to the booking page, it gives me a choice of either the Empire Builder 7 or the Empire Builder 27, same schedule but different rates. Am I to assume that the higher-priced rate includes some amenities not available at the lower rate? How can I find out what they are, to see if the rate hike is worth it? Any input would be most welcome!


Same train, different cars, same amenities.

7 goes to Seattle and 27 to Portland, breaking apart in Spokane, well before you would depart the train. Take the least expensive fare. You won't loose anything in the deal. Sometimes they have a car from Chicago that just goes to MSP. I forget the number for that one.


----------



## AJSpark

MrFSS said:


> AJSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm a California resident and have regularly used only the Pacific Surfliner in the last 40 years. However, I'm headed to Michigan to accompany my mother's 92-year-old cousin on a train trip to Minnesota in mid-October.
> My question is about the portion of the trip that will take us from Chicago to Minneapolis. When going to the booking page, it gives me a choice of either the Empire Builder 7 or the Empire Builder 27, same schedule but different rates. Am I to assume that the higher-priced rate includes some amenities not available at the lower rate? How can I find out what they are, to see if the rate hike is worth it? Any input would be most welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Same train, different cars, same amenities.
> 
> 7 goes to Seattle and 27 to Portland, breaking apart in Spokane, well before you would depart the train. Take the least expensive fare. You won't loose anything in the deal. Sometimes they have a car from Chicago that just goes to MSP. I forget the number for that one.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Now I just hope there's still some fall color left to enjoy.


----------



## MrFSS

AJSpark said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm a California resident and have regularly used only the Pacific Surfliner in the last 40 years. However, I'm headed to Michigan to accompany my mother's 92-year-old cousin on a train trip to Minnesota in mid-October.
> My question is about the portion of the trip that will take us from Chicago to Minneapolis. When going to the booking page, it gives me a choice of either the Empire Builder 7 or the Empire Builder 27, same schedule but different rates. Am I to assume that the higher-priced rate includes some amenities not available at the lower rate? How can I find out what they are, to see if the rate hike is worth it? Any input would be most welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Same train, different cars, same amenities.
> 
> 7 goes to Seattle and 27 to Portland, breaking apart in Spokane, well before you would depart the train. Take the least expensive fare. You won't loose anything in the deal. Sometimes they have a car from Chicago that just goes to MSP. I forget the number for that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! Now I just hope there's still some fall color left to enjoy.
Click to expand...

When are you going? Colors in the north are great and usually last well into October in that part of the country.


----------



## the_traveler

MrFSS said:


> Sometimes they have a car from Chicago that just goes to MSP. I forget the number for that one.


The "train" just between CHI and MSP is #807 and #808.

The only difference between the "trains" is that one goes CHI-MSP, one goes CHI-PDX and one goes CHI-SEA. Between CHI and MSP, all 3 "trains" are combined, and "train" #807/808 is removed or added. Then both "train" #27/28 and "train" #7/8 are combined together from MSP to Spokane. There they are separated or combined, and "train" #7/8 goes SPK to Seattle and "train" 27/28 goes SPK to PDX.

I'm not saying these are the specific numbers, but "train" #7 may be cars 3-6, "train" #27 may be cars 7-9 and "train" #807 may be car 10 - *of the same train*! But because each "train" must be sold separately, they may be price different!

Pick the least expensive "train"!


----------



## Rail Freak

AJSpark said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm a California resident and have regularly used only the Pacific Surfliner in the last 40 years. However, I'm headed to Michigan to accompany my mother's 92-year-old cousin on a train trip to Minnesota in mid-October.
> My question is about the portion of the trip that will take us from Chicago to Minneapolis. When going to the booking page, it gives me a choice of either the Empire Builder 7 or the Empire Builder 27, same schedule but different rates. Am I to assume that the higher-priced rate includes some amenities not available at the lower rate? How can I find out what they are, to see if the rate hike is worth it? Any input would be most welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Same train, different cars, same amenities.
> 
> 7 goes to Seattle and 27 to Portland, breaking apart in Spokane, well before you would depart the train. Take the least expensive fare. You won't loose anything in the deal. Sometimes they have a car from Chicago that just goes to MSP. I forget the number for that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! Now I just hope there's still some fall color left to enjoy.
Click to expand...

Was just on the #7, Sept 3rd - 5th Colors hadn't really changed, but I am a Florida boy. Beautiful in the Rockies & Cascades!


----------



## AJSpark

MrFSS said:


> AJSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJSpark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, newbie here. I'm a California resident and have regularly used only the Pacific Surfliner in the last 40 years. However, I'm headed to Michigan to accompany my mother's 92-year-old cousin on a train trip to Minnesota in mid-October.
> My question is about the portion of the trip that will take us from Chicago to Minneapolis. When going to the booking page, it gives me a choice of either the Empire Builder 7 or the Empire Builder 27, same schedule but different rates. Am I to assume that the higher-priced rate includes some amenities not available at the lower rate? How can I find out what they are, to see if the rate hike is worth it? Any input would be most welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Same train, different cars, same amenities.
> 
> 7 goes to Seattle and 27 to Portland, breaking apart in Spokane, well before you would depart the train. Take the least expensive fare. You won't loose anything in the deal. Sometimes they have a car from Chicago that just goes to MSP. I forget the number for that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! Now I just hope there's still some fall color left to enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going? Colors in the north are great and usually last well into October in that part of the country.
Click to expand...

We're going to Minneapolis on October 14, and will return Oct. 18. The colors should still be pretty good then, yes?


----------



## MrFSS

AJSpark said:


> We're going to Minneapolis on October 14, and will return Oct. 18. The colors should still be pretty good then, yes?


Keep an eye on this *LINK*.


----------



## TripAdvisor ChicagoDon

**** Note the prior posts were made in 2008 ****

Oh My God was this helpful. Thank you.

Online Julie was a waste of time.

Julie on 800 872-7245 was a waste of time.

On hold forever do to 'we are experiencing long delays due to the weather in the northeast; if you are NOT traveling today, call back in a few days! [ RIGHT! ]

---------------

Only wanted to know: What is the difference between Empire 7 and Empire 27 AND Empire 8 and Empire 28?

Amtrak Glenview to St Paul RT March 2 and 6

Empire 7 to STP and Empire 8 to GLV $147.05

Empire 7 to STP and Empire 28 to GLV $147.05

Empire 27 to STP and Empire 8 to GLV $125.80

Empire 27 to STP and Empire 28 to GLV $130.05

---------------

FINALLY KNOW THE ANSWER AFTER MORE THAN AN HOUR!

Thank you everyone who posted here since 2008!


----------



## D.P. Roberts

For future reference, the Amtrak site has a "routes" page (http://www.amtrak.com/train-routes) that lists all the Amtrak trains, where they go, and when they go there. You can even find the train schedules, menus, route guides, and other train info there.


----------



## Steve Manfred

That can actually be the peak time for fall colors along the Mississippi River. The issue is whether we get heavy rain or wind after they've turned that blows them all off too soon. No way to predict that this far out.


----------

